# (2) Carolina cast pro 13’ 6-10 oz



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

For sale are two Carolina cast pro rods 6-10 oz models. Rods have been fished for the last few seasons. Both rods are conventional. Factory built. Fuji guides and reel seats. Both are in good condition. Both for $600 or $325 a piece.


----------



## rangerRic (Oct 15, 2018)

Are these still available?


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

Yes


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

Responded to your PM. For some reason I didn’t receive notification of your message until a couple days ago.


----------

